# Game 52: Official Portland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 2/13. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Should be *7* straight!

My biggest concern is containing Damon Stoudamire, this guy truly stinks but can go off on any given night. Randolph will get his 20/10 but they have always struggled to guard Yao. We just need to keep feeding the giant, especially when he has his defender to his back and hope he stays out of foul trouble.

Houston 104
Portland 88


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rocket notes*

*The importance of seven*

After the Rockets' win in Boston on Jan. 31, coach Jeff Van Gundy challenged his team to sweep its way to the break.
They won in Philadelphia that night and have stretched their winning streak to six games heading into tonight's game against Portland. The Rockets face the Wizards on Tuesday in their last game before the break.

The Rockets have shown no letdown in spite of the streak, as if it has made the wins more meaningful.

"We needed this win so bad," Dikembe Mutombo said of Friday's win in Indiana. "I know we won five in a row, but it was important to win six, and it will be important to win seven."

The Rockets, 30-21, were 30-22 going into the break last season.

*Sura knee update*

Guard Bob Sura has played an average of 38.5 minutes the past four games, but said the extra work has not been a problem for his sore left knee. Instead, the knee has improved for the first time since soreness developed in December. 

The turnaround has been important. He had been told the only way to repair the knee would be to surgically remove loose bodies, a procedure that could keep him out for four to six weeks, and that doctors could not continue to drain the knee when too much fluid accumulated.

"I was a little worried," Sura said. "They said they couldn't keep draining it. If it kept getting bigger I would have been in trouble. But it's been a lot better lately."

*Measuring the intensity*

For Jeff Van Gundy, coaching the league's oldest team requires a careful balance of rest and practice. Keeping his team fresh is such a concern the Rockets have held just one practice during their streak. 

Still, Van Gundy said he would like to see greater intensity when the team does practice or have a shootaround.

"In the games, they're trying hard to do the right things. That's good," Van Gundy said. "Where we have to be a little bit better is how we go about the day of games and the day preceding games. I would like to see us be a little more energetic so we could improve a little bit more."

_Source_: http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3037641


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we'll win, 106-94.
Yao will be like 8-8 from the field.
Sura will be 5-18.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> I think we'll win, 106-94.
> Yao will be like 8-8 from the field.
> Sura will be 5-18.


The conclusion: Yao is overrated, Sura is underrated.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

which one is faster?







*93*








*101*

Maybe we can talk with blazers about the trade during the game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston victory, F yah!!!! (I'm drunk)


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> After the Rockets' win in Boston on Jan. 31, coach Jeff Van Gundy challenged his team to sweep its way to the break.
> They won in Philadelphia that night and have stretched their winning streak to six games heading into tonight's game against Portland. The Rockets face the Wizards on Tuesday in their last game before the break.
> 
> The Rockets have shown no letdown in spite of the streak, as if it has made the wins more meaningful.
> ...


THATS WHY JVG IS THE MAN....THATS A COACH RIGHT THERE!

Ok...

The Rockets should be able to win this one w/o too many problems...but 6 game win streak or not,this is still the Rockets...so us struggling wouldn't shock me. That said,look for Yao,T-mac and the White Boy Power Squad will lead the Rockets to their 7th straight win.

Rockets 104
Blazers 87


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great defensive first half from Houston. Yao is hitting tough shot after tough shot but has missed some easy ones as well. Juwan Howard is very active on the boards, hustling and once again dominating the offensive glass. What an amazing turnaround from the beginning of the season.

Portland only made 2 FG's in the 2nd quarter!

Houston 44
Portland 28

End of 2 quarters


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-111
Trailblazers-85


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC's ice cold thus far in this game.When i got up 20 mins ago rockets leaded by about 16 pts,now when i finished my breakfast,just by 4 now?:no:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We are collapsing... again! I must say Darius Miles has done a great job shutting down McGrady.

Portland leads by 2!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao takes the ball to the basket, Miles gets called for goaltending and a technical after touching the rim.

McGrady has missed 4 FT's in a row.

Houston 75
Portland 72
1:00 4th


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

r u kidding me,TMAC?missed both FT.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Both Yao and TMac have struggled from the line this year.

Yao shot 81% last year, only 77.2% this year.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac really has shot rather poorly these last 8 or 9 games...
(and I don't mean from the line)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> T-Mac really has shot rather poorly these last 8 or 9 games...
> (and I don't mean from the line)


It's rather timely that Yao has stepped up during McGrady's "slump". 

Looks like Howard seals the win for Houston with 2 FT's.

Houston 79
Portland 74

12.5 seconds


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stoudamire's half court shot RATTLES out at the buzzer.

We didn't deserve to win this game. Tough loss for Portland.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks we win finally.oh,geez,another game in which we blow a big lead then pull off barely at the end:no: maybe it's more fun to watch than a blow-out? 

David missed both FT as well in the end which just freaked me out.:dead:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my God, Wesley missed two extremely important foul shots. We still won, but oh my God...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Great game by McGrady, Howard, Yao.

But there's no way you guys deserved to win that game. The officials handed it to you on a silver platter.

I'm still shaking my head over that technical foul for a supposed "grab" of the rim by Darius. That, and about a dozen other bad calls by a horribly inept officiating crew tonight.

Ugh.

Congrats on the W, I guess.

-Pop


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> Oh my God, Wesley missed two extremely important foul shots. We still won, but oh my God...


seems he missed the 2nd on purpose?to get the clock started?

but 0-11 from 3 pts line.:dead:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Definetly an ugly win by the Rox, but who cares? 7 in a row........HELL YEAH!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> seems he missed the 2nd on purpose?to get the clock started?


Yeah, the 2nd miss was intentional.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Is rockets gonna have to play 2 OTs to beat Washington?


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

ugly win,rockets doesnt deserve it!:upset: 
7 in row


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

gift wrapped win courtesy of the refs! :upset:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:| :dead:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Sheeeesh, just got home and saw the result! How da hell did we blow such a big lead..... and we won shooting 39.7%FG, 0-11 3pts, 61%FT??? Portland shot 45.5%FG, 8-13 from 3s.... ??

Still a W.... 7 in a row oh yeah. Washington will be tough.

:laugh: funny pic there kissdarim


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

lol at the pic..T-mac looks like one of those African tribesmen with the plates inserted in their mouths :laugh: 

Dissapointing win..I really expected the Rockets to win it by at least 15.

A win is a win


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww! Take it down, PLEASE!


----------

